
Is Nordic humour too dark for the rest of the world? - lelf
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20151012-is-nordic-humour-too-dark-for-the-rest-of-the-world
======
CM30
If you've seen the kind of stuff in most comedies now (especially quite a few
animated ones), then the answer is probably no. Some of the 'shock' humour
programs on Adult Swim and other networks make just about any live action
comedy seem tame by comparison.

And let's not even get into some of the comedies and stuff you can find
online... There are some audiences out there who would find your average
gallows humour tame and boring by comparison.

As for whether any of that stuff would be as popular with mainstream critics
or audiences... that's a bit more debatable. But this sort of stuff (like
anything else) can find a niche.

------
vermooten
The Scandinavians I've met and worked with have a very good sense of humour.
Utterly dry, you have to be tuned in to realise they are being funny.

Great film making nations though. Bergman, Dreyer, Sjöström etc.

So they don't make comedies as well or in enough numbers as other types. BFD.

------
charlesism
Any Nordics here who can comment on this? I can't say I notice any difference
between the Nordic/UK/American sense of humor. Of course "Americans don't
understand irony" so I'm probably missing a lot of nuances.

~~~
Spidler
Americans are too strung up on the "be ashamed for someone" comedy that really
doesn't go over well with Scandinavian audiences.

It's hard to find an American comedy (since Wag the Dog, perhaps) that doesn't
fall on the gag of fremdschämen.

A typical example of the bleak humour from here would be the Danish movie
[Flickering
Lights]([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE4ZBcK01HU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE4ZBcK01HU))

------
macavity23
Try living somewhere you don't see the sun for three months and see what
happens to YOUR sense of humor.

